# Best supper EVER!



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Glad the mistake turned out well for you. Like they say, every cloud has a silver lining!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds really yummy!!! My Mom lets me have a whole chicken leg all to myself and she said it's just right for me cuz it weighs 2-3 oz. and if I ate a completely raw diet I'd be getting 4oz a day!!!! So My chicken legs are my breakfast...........mom does use her kitchen shears to put some cuts in them so I can tear them apart easier though!! I think chicken in any way shape or form is the BOMB!!!!!! 

MOLLY


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yummy! Well fed fur babies!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow Molly - a whole leg just for you! These were huge - I saw them when Mum was cooking them and I think perhaps she was right that they were too big, although we would have tried... We have half a wing each, which is just the right size, especially if they are nice big ones. But there is something special about cooked chicken, with all that lovely gravy and beans and sticky bits and the bowl to lick out afterwards - I am dreaming of it now!
Poppy xx


----------

